# Meriden Mountain 7-14



## powhunter (Jul 14, 2011)

Went for a rip on the lower ledge this morning..Worked a little bit clearing the raspberry bushes that have overgrown in some spots.  Saw 4 deer, a couple of turkeys. and some 2 legged cougars. A little vid of the DH ya can see 1 deer and the turkeys getting the F outta my way

Steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2011)

Sweet video!


----------

